
First look at Tesla Model S using George Hotz’s semi-autonomous driving tech - evo_9
https://electrek.co/2018/06/11/tesla-model-s-george-hotz-comma-ai-semi-autonomous-driving-tech/
======
dogma1138
This is a bit frightening while I admire the effort I would not want any cars
with a hacked self driving capability on the road and I would fully support
full enforcement of this restriction.

The concept of level 3 in a multi-agent open environment is flawed as it is
and this to me just spells more trouble than the already potentially flawed
and provenly limited manufacturer integrated L3 systems out there.

Sorry but taking this on the road without a permit and without precautions
like leading and following vehicles that box you in to prevent non
participating agents form being in close proximity to you is nothing short of
reckless endangerment.

------
commaai
comma.ai here, happy to answer any questions.

The open source driving software is here:
[https://github.com/commaai/openpilot](https://github.com/commaai/openpilot)

We have a slack also if you are interested in this project:
[https://slack.comma.ai](https://slack.comma.ai)

~~~
falcon620
How do you sleep at night?

You do realize that you are just re-implementing 10-15 year old tech without
the quality control, well-defined limitations and user experience research
that made these driver assists actually work?

And then top of of that, you're calling your amateur-hour driving assists "a
self-driving car". How the hell do any of you even have have a driver's
license, still?

~~~
rohit2412
Just wanted to add that same could be said of Tesla, who go even further with
their marketing on coast to coast autonomous drives, cross country summons,
and driverless taxis.

------
stephengillie
Article links to Github:
[https://github.com/commaai/openpilot](https://github.com/commaai/openpilot)

> _Currently it performs the functions of Adaptive Cruise Control (ACC) and
> Lane Keeping Assist System (LKAS) for Hondas, Acuras and Toyotas. It 's
> about on par with Tesla Autopilot at launch..._

> _Right now openpilot supports the EON Dashcam DevKit. We 'd like to support
> other platforms as well._

Video [0] shows the driver holding the wheel pretty often, but not around a
highway curve.

[0]
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iRkz7FuJsA8](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iRkz7FuJsA8)

------
josefresco
Most important question: Does it auto-steer you into a stationary highway
barrier at 70 MPH?

~~~
iancarroll
This system has no way to detect obstacles (not even radar.) So probably at
some point.

~~~
rasz
Doesnt it use vision on camera feed? should be enough.

~~~
boznz
Vision Works well for mark 1 eyeballs

